# Webservice Integer/Double bitte nicht mitübertragen



## GianaSisters (10. Jul 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich erstelle über NetBeans einen Webservice welcher wunderbar funktioniert. Ich habe ein Entity "Form", welches viele verschiedene Datentypen enthält. Um es kurz zu machen: In meiner Response werden mir alle (etwa 100) Datenfelder mitübertragen, die 0 Werte besitzen, also Doubles und Integers. Ich habe aber nur mit dem setter irgendeinen String-Wert gefüllt. Zum besseren Verständnis hier:


```
<rezepturen>
  <anseinheit>0</anseinheit>
  <aussteuerung>0</aussteuerung>
  <detergent>0</detergent>
  <exported>0</exported>
  <flp>0.0</flp>
  <flp_vorzeichen>0</flp_vorzeichen>
  <gewisorprop>0.0</gewisorprop>
  <ggvluft>0</ggvluft>
  <ggvsee>0</ggvsee>
  <ggvstrasse>0</ggvstrasse>
  <gruppe>0</gruppe>
  <name>test</name>
....
```

Die Frage nun, wie kann ich in dem Entity das annotieren, dass er diese Felder, die ich nicht gesetzt habe auch nicht mitüberträgt - da es bei ca 50.000 Datensätzen schon ein bisschen was ausmacht. Habe mit dem Nillable mal versucht aber hat sich nix getan. Dieses minOccurs = 0 kann ich nicht annotieren, bzw weiss ich nicht wie ich über Java das in die XML bekomme. Kann mir Jemand helfen?
Grüße,
Giana


----------



## stg (15. Jul 2015)

Benutz einfach die Wrapper-Klassen in deiner Entity.

Also Long statt long, Integer statt int usw...


----------



## GianaSisters (20. Jul 2015)

Vielen Dank, da hätte ich wirklich auch drauf kommen können! Super


----------

